# "Anonymous" interview by Tom Platz and Pro BBers.



## The Grim Repper (Oct 23, 2017)

Obviously, Ronnie's up first talking insulin and working with Chad.

https://youtu.be/nZTty-tCWTc


----------



## srd1 (Oct 23, 2017)

The Grim Repper said:


> Obviously, Ronnie's up first talking insulin and working with Chad.
> 
> https://youtu.be/nZTty-tCWTc



It's funny they blur their face out, but there's very few guys out there built like Ronnie. Cool vid Grim thanks for posting.


----------



## Viking (Oct 24, 2017)

Cool video. I don't know why they blur their faces out as it's obvious who each one is.


----------



## odin (Oct 25, 2017)

Just watched the Ronnie one. Thanks for posting.


----------



## striffe (Oct 26, 2017)

Informative video.


----------



## Concreteguy (Oct 26, 2017)

Take a listen to the gear he was using......"some gear works better than others".

These guys had no way of knowing that at the time. This means it was all fly by the seat of your pants and just go with what worked best  The guy that gave him that info must have really been in touch with his body and growth to narrow it down to a couple of the best working drugs in the bizz.


----------



## Elvia1023 (Oct 26, 2017)

Concreteguy said:


> Take a listen to the gear he was using......"some gear works better than others".
> 
> These guys had no way of knowing that at the time. This means it was all fly by the seat of your pants and just go with what worked best  The guy that gave him that info must have really been in touch with his body and growth to narrow it down to a couple of the best working drugs in the bizz.



Have you seen the Lee Priest interview? I have always believed him about using lower doses than others. But anyone who can read body language etc it's just blatant he is lying in that interview.


----------



## Xxplosive (Oct 27, 2019)

Elvia1023 said:


> Have you seen the Lee Priest interview? I have always believed him about using lower doses than others. But anyone who can read body language etc it's just blatant he is lying in that interview.



A guy who is a highly respected vet and cardiologist claims he is a former IFBB and used to train with Ronnie Coleman and said his doses weren't all that wild and he would run 1 12 week cycle a year to keep receptors fresh.


----------



## ASHOP (Oct 28, 2019)

Xxplosive said:


> A guy who is a highly respected vet and cardiologist claims he is a former IFBB and used to train with Ronnie Coleman and said his doses weren't all that wild and he would run 1 12 week cycle a year to keep receptors fresh.



I'd say early on in RC's career that could be correct but there was a point where Ronnie took things to another level.


----------

